# Rained on square bales



## gregc (Jun 4, 2010)

I baled 270 squares last night, good dry orchard/timothy and due to an unforseen problem was unable to get it all in after baling. The weather guessers thought most of the rain would go north of us, so I didn't worry. We wound up getting in between a quarter and a half inch of rain. It's been mostly sunny today with a good breeze to help with drying. I've had squares get a little rain before, but not this much. I'll go break a couple open to check them, see what I get. What's your guys experience?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Turn them up on their edge, Let them dry for a day or two, They still should make good cattle hay. Had the same thing happen last weekend.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Where are you located? If you are in the low humidity West, no problem the bales will dry and be good as new. If you are in the South or Midwest it probably means trouble with mold. Like BCFENCE says, it should make good enough Cow Hay. Get it on edge and hope for good weather.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

Turn them on edge or sell them as cheap rained on hay...


----------



## gregc (Jun 4, 2010)

Turned them on edge, let them dry yesterday. Broke a few open to check and they look good. Should be good cattle hay and I can sell it as such pretty easily around here.
Thanks for the answers.


----------

